# How do i make Hdmi default on Toshiba AV50



## paologiorgio (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a Toshiba TV (REGZA AV50 Series) and have recently connected my new SKY HD box using a HDMI cable. When i turn my telly on, it does not default to HDMI (even though its the only input) and i have to go to menu and choose the HDMI channel. Can anyone suggest a way to make the HDMI input automatic default when i turn tv on. Cheers, P.


----------

